# Vapemod 4.0 sub ohm tank



## matti_e5 (21/3/16)

hi there does anyone know if the coils you buy for this tank is single or dual ?


----------



## BumbleBee (21/3/16)

They're singles @matti_e5, as far as I can tell the Vapemod tank takes the iJust2/Melo2/Triton/Vaporesso coils.


----------

